# mexican red knee and GBB



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

heres a pic of one mexican red knee who recently moulted and starting to get some colour










and the GBB cause i can


----------



## Sling (May 30, 2007)

the GBB is stunning!
Nice little spiders.

Peter


----------



## pumpkinette (Jan 14, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

one red knee is a moult behind the one in the pic so its still got the grey colour to it but i think a moult is on the cards soon.


----------



## jadeteacup (Jul 18, 2008)

my red knee looks just like urs... so nice when their color starts to appear... nice GBB too.. :flrt:


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

jadeteacup said:


> my red knee looks just like urs... so nice when their color starts to appear... nice GBB too.. :flrt:


 It is good when there colours start to appear jsut wish the other one would hurry up and follow duit.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

pumpkinette said:


> Beautiful


Didn't I show you the GBBs I had on Saturday?
oh dear! you missed out!


----------



## dsjoes (May 17, 2008)

is the gbb a Green bottle blue 

sorry for stupid question still trying to learn names and abbreviations

nice spiders by the way


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

oh yes!
GBB - Green Bottle Blue - Chromataplema cyaneopubescens


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

2 gorgeous slings. Smithi's are gorgeous and I think everyone knows where I stand on GBB's!


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

GBB's rock.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Jamie said:


> 2 gorgeous slings. Smithi's are gorgeous and I think everyone knows where I stand on GBB's!


Cruel F:censor:r , why would you stand on GBB's ?:lol2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Mutley.100 said:


> Cruel F:censor:r , why would you stand on GBB's ?:lol2:


As soon as I posted that I was wondering if anyone would pick up on that! :bash:




:2thumb:


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I think this must be silly season,,,:lol2:


----------

